# uk v spain



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm visiting the UK mainly because of a broken leg, but also to visit my family here.

Its interesting to do a comparison of life and living between the two countries. Theres o doubt its easier in the UK. Is that because of the language and my inherent knowledge of how things work here???

The roads are much clearer and easier to use, altho they are busier. Drivers are more courteous, road signs are clearer and roads are infinitely better

Shopping is easier and designed to make it so (items logistically placed and shops that have everything), and actually the pricing isnt too bad - mainly cos of the BOGOF type deals. and they're open later and on Sundays

Health and Safety and warning signs in the UK are better, yes, over the top alot of the time and irritating, but nonetheless, useful

I have an appointment at the hospital tomorrow for my leg, so I'll be interested to see how that compares, but then I guess speaking the language is gonna put the UK ahead.

The weather i obviously gonna be better in Spain, altho that said, its quite pleasant here at the moment, and not as unbearably hot, not so many mozzies..... but I love the heat of Spain and the predictability.

Then theres the late night thing, I wouldnt go out into the town in the UK after 6pm, cos it seems thats when families go home and the town centres are taken over by youths who are intent on being rowdy and hostile

England doesnt have the views, or the relaxed attitude, and there is a slightly depressing feel and "uptightness" about it. To me it feels a very miserable and "beaten into submission" 

All in all, it isnt that bad here tho, but I prefer Spain!! and in case you cant tell, I'm bored here!! lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm visiting the UK mainly because of a broken leg, but also to visit my family here.
> 
> Its interesting to do a comparison of life and living between the two countries. Theres o doubt its easier in the UK. Is that because of the language and my inherent knowledge of how things work here???
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your leg jojo You are a walking disaster area
I have just got back from the Uk a couple of days ago and I agree with what you say about certain aspects in the Uk, like the shopping, better road manners etc etc. There were a few times when just for a fleeting second I asked myself whether in fact I would be better back i nthe UK. However these episodes of stupdity only lasted for a very brief time and I came back to my senses and decided that all in all Cyprus is definitely a far better place for me.
I was so relieved when I got off the plane at paphos and was HOME again.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Miserable day here today Jo, so you're not missing much! Overcast and muggy, with rain/thunderstorms threatening. It must be bad as I have just spent the day sorting out the utility room (Junk room more like!).

When I was back in the UK briefly the other week I was so happy to see the beautiful green countryside in the sunshine. A good day in the UK does have a lot of appeal, but I was horrified with the traffic and congestion of the place. There are simply too many people squashed together on a small island and it makes getting around a real pain in the proverbial..

I didn't have time to shop unfortunately, as I do agree that its much better in the UK and when I'm back in August I'll be taking an empty suitcase to stock up on loads of stuff that is expensive or hard to get here. 

Enjoy the best that the UK has to offer whilst you are there. You're lucky to be able to spend time there as well as in Spain which is a privilege really isn't it? Oh, and I hope the hospital appointment goes well and you're knee is mending

Lynn
x


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't it quite hard to make a comparison between Spain and the UK as opposed to Spain and England? From my experience of living in one part of the UK (Northern Ireland in my case) and visiting other parts, there is mainly a difference in mentality (I find for example the Scottish in general a lot more open and relaxed than the English) and also infrastructure is different depending where you are (I found Scotland in that perspective below the average standard of Europe when it comes to quality of roads, how clean the streets were, etc ... also Northern Ireland itself, apart from Belfast center which was totally revamped, was still often depressingly gloomy... as opposed to England where I always found the cities look a lot cleaner)

Healthcare is OK in both Spain and UK in general IMO. Dentists are shamefully expensive here, but then medication is so cheap compared to the UK (I paid 10 to 15 GBP for my meds in Northern Ireland, I pay 1 euro here for the same quantity ). When it comes to healthcare, I miss Turkey and the comfort of running into a pharmacy and just buying what you want without the girl at the counter even asking for a prescription  

Overall, I enjoyed life in the UK though, but also life here. In fact I've pretty much enjoyed all places I've been apart from Czech Republic and Ireland (Republic of Ireland I mean) ; nothing compares to Turkey though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gerrit said:


> Isn't it quite hard to make a comparison between Spain and the UK as opposed to Spain and England? From my experience of living in one part of the UK (Northern Ireland in my case) and visiting other parts, there is mainly a difference in mentality (I find for example the Scottish in general a lot more open and relaxed than the English) and also infrastructure is different depending where you are (I found Scotland in that perspective below the average standard of Europe when it comes to quality of roads, how clean the streets were, etc ... also Northern Ireland itself, apart from Belfast center which was totally revamped, was still often depressingly gloomy... as opposed to England where I always found the cities look a lot cleaner)
> 
> Healthcare is OK in both Spain and UK in general IMO. Dentists are shamefully expensive here, but then medication is so cheap compared to the UK (I paid 10 to 15 GBP for my meds in Northern Ireland, I pay 1 euro here for the same quantity ). When it comes to healthcare, I miss Turkey and the comfort of running into a pharmacy and just buying what you want without the girl at the counter even asking for a prescription
> 
> Overall, I enjoyed life in the UK though, but also life here. In fact I've pretty much enjoyed all places I've been apart from Czech Republic and Ireland (Republic of Ireland I mean) ; nothing compares to Turkey though


I'm guilty of being lazy!!!!! I tend to write UK instead of England most of the time on here  I do know the difference. I guess to be more accurate still, I should change the UK to say Worthing, West Sussex, England lol!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

There's so far just one city in England that left a depressing impression on me, Manchester. No wonder this city produced bands like Joy Division and The Smiths  But then Birmingham looks so damn clean and modern, Leeds is full of bright architecture, Liverpool is one of the greatest cities in Europe IMO, there's London obviously ... Compare this to some other parts of the UK and the difference is quite big. In Northern Ireland even just outside Belfast center, garbage on the streets and streets separated by barbed wire are very common, in Scotland the highway between Edinburgh and Inverness must be one of the most dangerous roads in Western Europe ... 

But hey, UK is clean and neat as a whole compared to the Republic of Ireland. Especially Dublin ... City to be avoided like the plague. I lived there for a year and was quite relieved when I could leave and move up to Belfast. Without saying Belfast is all clean and neat, it's much much better than the average city "down south" maybe with Galway as exception being a quite welcoming and uplifting city as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm visiting the UK mainly because of a broken leg, but also to visit my family here.
> 
> Its interesting to do a comparison of life and living between the two countries. Theres o doubt its easier in the UK. Is that because of the language and my inherent knowledge of how things work here???
> 
> ...



hahaha, I'm back in the US and I'm bored out of my skull as well. I miss going to the bar to have my daily coffee and chatting with the bartender. I could do the same here, but you haven't got the bar to sit at and people look at you weird if you try to speak with the Dunkin' Donuts employees as they work. 

I'm going to bed at 9 and waking up at 7 here. There's nothing to do in this area after 9 pm and there's no Doctor Mateo on TV, so it's not worth staying up. 

And I have to say that Spanish weddings are exponentially better to prepare than American ones. (Albeit they are exponentially more expensive in Spain.) I'm trying to get a wedding planned while I'm home and I'm about to go mad!!! 

¡Viva España!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Also, the Spanish football is million times better than England.....you only need to look at the World Cup right now. I'm supporting the Spanish!!

Rafa Nadal Vs Tomas Berdych in the Wimbledon final in the afternoon...come on RAFA!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

back2basic said:


> Also, the Spanish football is million times better than England.....you only need to look at the World Cup right now. I'm supporting the Spanish!!


My father told me to calm down during the game, "You're not even Spanish!"
*He* then proceeded to scream when Spain got that crazy goal.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

back2basic said:


> Also, the Spanish football is million times better than England.....you only need to look at the World Cup right now. I'm supporting the Spanish


A perfect example of why these comparisons are meaningless. Many Spanish prefer the premiership. If you want individual skill you might pick a league, a game or a player; if you're after pace and fight you might pick another; if you want atmosphere another; unity of support another; cheap entradas another, avoiding the dam vuvuzela..........

And if you are a 'real' fan of course you have no choice; you're loyalty was a birth right possibly passed on by your dad and your grandpa before him (I didn't choose to be a Watford fan, no one would  ; thanks pa )

While Jo wants her Spain the spanish in my village in Hampshire would never return. Horses for courses  

Wherever you are enjoy today, there may not be a tomorrow 

ps. Halydia you know you are a little bit Spanish deep inside. Have a safe trip back to the place next to the best place in the world


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

back2basic said:


> Rafa Nadal Vs Tomas Berdych in the Wimbledon final in the afternoon...come on RAFA!!!


*MUCH* more interesting!!

Than the football I meant.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *MUCH* more interesting!!
> 
> Than the football I meant.


I prefer ladies tennis for a wide variety of reasons. First of all it's less predictable. I mean, in men's tennis you basically have a top of the world that's two players: Nadal and Federer. The others (Söderling, Berdych, Murray, Djokovic, Roddick, etc) mainly perform well at non-Slams and when Federer and Nadal are either injured or having the rare bad day. But in normal situations, Fed and Rafa are miles ahead of the rest. In women's tennis the top is a lot wider, there's at least about 5 or 6 ladies who can all be seen as favourites to win the Grand Slams, it's a lot less predictable because there's nobody really dominating the whole circuit (well, maybe Serena Williams but even she is far from as constant as Fed and Rafa)

Secondly, 3 sets IMO is great, but 5 sets ... even when it's top of the world tennis, I find it a bit hard to watch a game for 4 or 5 hours, which does happen often enough in men's tennis because they have to play to win 3 sets.

So ladies tennis is more interesting in my opinion. And nicer in an esthetic way as well


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I prefer ladies tennis for a wide variety of reasons. First of all it's less predictable. I mean, in men's tennis you basically have a top of the world that's two players: Nadal and Federer. The others (Söderling, Berdych, Murray, Djokovic, Roddick, etc) mainly perform well at non-Slams and when Federer and Nadal are either injured or having the rare bad day. But in normal situations, Fed and Rafa are miles ahead of the rest. In women's tennis the top is a lot wider, there's at least about 5 or 6 ladies who can all be seen as favourites to win the Grand Slams, it's a lot less predictable because there's nobody really dominating the whole circuit (well, maybe Serena Williams but even she is far from as constant as Fed and Rafa)
> 
> Secondly, 3 sets IMO is great, but 5 sets ... even when it's top of the world tennis, I find it a bit hard to watch a game for 4 or 5 hours, which does happen often enough in men's tennis because they have to play to win 3 sets.
> 
> So ladies tennis is more interesting in my opinion. And nicer in an esthetic way as well


5 sets of Rafa playing well is no hardship,believe me!
And he just did it again, won I mean.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

The thing I don't understand is why do the women get paid the same as the men's prize money at Wimbledon. It is the same at other major slams except the French I think, but men work much harder than the ladies having to play 5 sets compare to the women's 3.

It doesn't make much sense to me. Although I love watching women's tennis especially watching the likes of Sharapova play for obvious reasons...I personally don't think its not as exciting as the men's game. OK you have the top 2 in Nadal and Federer but trust me Federer rein at the top is over. I think Nadal will up his game and add to his 8 slams. My only concern with Nadal is can he sustain his game with the constant work rate he puts into games. It looks like he really tries too hard on every point and puts so much strain in his legs and arms. Nevertheless I rate him so much.

Other players such as Murray, Tsonga, Djokovic, Soderling, Del Potro (Injured right now), Roddick and I think Berdych now will push on from his final lost.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We live in different areas in the UK I guess when we go back 



jojo said:


> I'm visiting the UK mainly because of a broken leg, but also to visit my family here.
> 
> Is that because of the language and my inherent knowledge of how things work here???
> 
> ...


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

back2basic said:


> The thing I don't understand is why do the women get paid the same as the men's prize money at Wimbledon. It is the same at other major slams except the French I think, but men work much harder than the ladies having to play 5 sets compare to the women's 3.
> 
> It doesn't make much sense to me. Although I love watching women's tennis especially watching the likes of Sharapova play for obvious reasons...I personally don't think its not as exciting as the men's game. OK you have the top 2 in Nadal and Federer but trust me Federer rein at the top is over. I think Nadal will up his game and add to his 8 slams. My only concern with Nadal is can he sustain his game with the constant work rate he puts into games. It looks like he really tries too hard on every point and puts so much strain in his legs and arms. Nevertheless I rate him so much.
> 
> Other players such as Murray, Tsonga, Djokovic, Soderling, Del Potro (Injured right now), Roddick and I think Berdych now will push on from his final lost.


While you have a point... let's not forget tennis players are cruelly underpaid compared to their footballing colleagues. A tennis player is alone at the court, has to run an awful lot and meanwhile strike the ball well, and keep it up for hours. Compare that to football players who can afford to just walk slowly while the ball is on the other half of the pitch, and who are never bothered for much longer than 90 minutes at a time. Not to mention a tennis player getting far in a tournament has to perform for hours on the court 4 or 5 times a week, while the average football player complains when playing more than 2 games a week. Meanwhile the average tennis player (exceptions aside) make a salary which the average football player would simply refuse. Dito with cycling. I doubt any football player could do it to cycle up a mountain for hours like in the Tour de France on daily basis ; still the football player gets an awful lot more money than most cyclists on this planet.

As for Sharapova, I got one answer for you: Caroline Wozniacki :eyebrows: Oh how much I'd love to get stuck in an elevator with that one for just a few hours...


----------



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

Yes Jo sorry to hear about your leg. I suppose its a good time being back in the UK though. Could i ask how long you have been living in Spain for now and is the language easy to learn? Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

danieldoyle1 said:


> Yes Jo sorry to hear about your leg. I suppose its a good time being back in the UK though. Could i ask how long you have been living in Spain for now and is the language easy to learn? Thanks


I've actually just arrived back in Spain after my week away!!!! We've lived here for two and a half years and no, the language isnt easy to learn, altho I think had I have mixed more with Spanish on a daily basis I'd be better than I am. I more or less understand what they're saying and I can more or less answer them, altho the grammar and words may not be accurate. I certainly couldnt hold a conversation tho!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

gerrit said:


> While you have a point... let's not forget tennis players are cruelly underpaid compared to their footballing colleagues. A tennis player is alone at the court, has to run an awful lot and meanwhile strike the ball well, and keep it up for hours. Compare that to football players who can afford to just walk slowly while the ball is on the other half of the pitch, and who are never bothered for much longer than 90 minutes at a time. Not to mention a tennis player getting far in a tournament has to perform for hours on the court 4 or 5 times a week, while the average football player complains when playing more than 2 games a week. Meanwhile the average tennis player (exceptions aside) make a salary which the average football player would simply refuse. Dito with cycling. I doubt any football player could do it to cycle up a mountain for hours like in the Tour de France on daily basis ; still the football player gets an awful lot more money than most cyclists on this planet.
> 
> As for Sharapova, I got one answer for you: Caroline Wozniacki :eyebrows: Oh how much I'd love to get stuck in an elevator with that one for just a few hours...


Yes I also forgot to mention Caroline Wozniacki....my god she's so fit and very cute looking. She's also a great player too ranked inside the top 5. Yeah I agree that tennis players are poorly paid compare to football players. There not in the limelight as the footballers but I do admire the tennis players on how they have to work for their money. Tennis players travel all around the world to compete in tournaments to earn a living. These places can often be expensive to travel to - think about the travelling costs. I can only admire Rafa Nadal is it seems that every point he goes for looks like its his last. He is a true champion and can only get better as the years go by.

Although I do love my football I absolutely hate that footballers do get paid a fortune. The ones that really get up my nose are premiership footballers. Terry, Cole, Rooney are the ones that spring to my mind. These players are very overrated in my opinion and England deserve to be put out. For me, I would like Spain to win the World Cup. They play football the way it should be play...very easy on the eyes and beautiful to watch.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it's difficult when talking about the top 10% in any top sport - look at Golf!!! 

If you take a look at this,

http://www.tennischannel.com/scores/rankings.aspx?sort0=er&tour0=tour1&page0=1&tab=0

I don't think anyone can say Tennis isn't extremely well paid... even those ranked way down.

Not many ronaldos around and an awful lot of players below the premier/Bundes/Primera/La Liga etc., earning 1000's or even 100's in the lower divisions.

Sponsorship is mega bucks for all top sports folk and price money, sometimes, is next to nothing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> While you have a point... let's not forget tennis players are cruelly underpaid compared to their footballing colleagues.
> As for Sharapova, I got one answer for you: Caroline Wozniacki :eyebrows: Oh how much I'd love to get stuck in an elevator with that one for just a few hours...


Hmmmm, are tennis players are badly paid or are football players grossly overpaid?
It's a true reflection of our tits up society that nurses, policemen, social workers, people who work with the disabled etc are paid low wages and football stars, singers and actors rake in the astonomical sums that they are paid.

Another reflection - why is it that the moment people start talking about tennis we get dribbling and drooling over the women?? OK, they are good looking women, but a few more comments about the quality of their tennis wouldn't go amiss IMO

PS. We have truly gone off thread here Jojo, sorry, but welcome back to Spain!!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmmm, are tennis players are badly paid or are football players grossly overpaid?
> It's a true reflection of our tits up society that nurses, policemen, social workers, people who work with the disabled etc are paid low wages and football stars, singers and actors rake in the astonomical sums that they are paid.
> 
> Another reflection - why is it that the moment people start talking about tennis we get dribbling and drooling over the women?? OK, they are good looking women, but *a few more comments about the quality of their tennis wouldn't go amiss IMO*
> ...


OK - it's basically crap. If women want to be paid the same as men in tennis they should play to the same standard. Put them in the same competition with the men and see how much they earn then. A women's champion gets a much easier ride than a men's champion - games rarely go to three sets even. Because of this they can take part in the doubles and mixed doubles competitions and earn more than the men which is bizarre.

I'm not saying women shouldn't earn good money but it's hard to justify the same money as the men get.

Women tennis players look good and dress to get noticed. We notice. No problem.:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> OK - it's basically crap. If women want to be paid the same as men in tennis they should play to the same standard. Put them in the same competition with the men and see how much they earn then. A women's champion gets a much easier ride than a men's champion - games rarely go to three sets even. Because of this they can take part in the doubles and mixed doubles competitions and earn more than the men which is bizarre.
> 
> I'm not saying women shouldn't earn good money but it's hard to justify the same money as the men get.
> 
> Women tennis players look good and dress to get noticed. We notice. No problem.:clap2:


What's crap??? EDIT - I just got it, didn't see the heavy print that you put in my quoted comment. I agree, I don't like womens tennis, so I don't watch it. Seems like a lot of people watch for lustful purposes - a flash of knickers, bit of leg - sad isn't it?

To me womens tennis and mens tennis is different, it's a different game. As for how much they should get paid? I don't know and didn't say anything about that. What I DID say was that people in entertainment get paid a looooot more than people who are far more valuable to our society IMO, and that's weird.

And there's no way I'm going to get into discussing the last point.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've actually just arrived back in Spain after my week away!!!! We've lived here for two and a half years and no, the language isnt easy to learn, altho I think had I have mixed more with Spanish on a daily basis I'd be better than I am. I more or less understand what they're saying and I can more or less answer them, altho the grammar and words may not be accurate. I certainly couldnt hold a conversation tho!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Woo hoo!..........Jo's back!..... that's great......we could do with some rain



Doggy


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> - a flash of knickers, bit of leg - sad isn't it?


No.

It's life:eyebrows::nod:


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

back2basic said:


> Yes I also forgot to mention Caroline Wozniacki....my god she's so fit and very cute looking. She's also a great player too ranked inside the top 5. Yeah I agree that tennis players are poorly paid compare to football players. There not in the limelight as the footballers but I do admire the tennis players on how they have to work for their money. Tennis players travel all around the world to compete in tournaments to earn a living. These places can often be expensive to travel to - think about the travelling costs. I can only admire Rafa Nadal is it seems that every point he goes for looks like its his last. He is a true champion and can only get better as the years go by.
> 
> Although I do love my football I absolutely hate that footballers do get paid a fortune. The ones that really get up my nose are premiership footballers. Terry, Cole, Rooney are the ones that spring to my mind. These players are very overrated in my opinion and England deserve to be put out. For me, I would like Spain to win the World Cup. They play football the way it should be play...very easy on the eyes and beautiful to watch.




If UEFA doesn't introduce a salary cap like it exists in some non-European football/soccer leagues, the sport will destroy itself. Liverpool, Man Utd are in sky high debts, Chelsea would have been if it wasn't for Abramovich willingly donating to them, Real Madrid only survives by the grace of the city and the royal family helping out financially, FC Barcelona just had to accept a new loan because of the overwhelming expenses, ...

As long as football players keep getting these ridiculous salaries, it's a matter of time before the bubble will burst. You can't just keep lifting the salaries and transfer fees in an attempt to outbid other clubs and get the best players. It's a matter of time before it all backfires and before even with sponsorship deals, merch sold across the globe and TV deals the expenses will be so high that even with all those incomes the balance is turning out negative. it's just a matter of time and the whole top will collapse. Pity they don't realise it themselves, those big clubs are committing slow suicide while continueing to bid higher and higher, thinking the merch and other incomes will cover it.

Liverpool now is in panic because they got out of the Champions League early and because they couldn't qualify for the next CL. That's how bad it is: one single bad season and less incomes than planned and it's mayhem because meanwhile the ridiculously high salaries still need to be paid.

If football wants to survice, UEFA will need to introduce salary caps and maximum transfer fees. I doubt they will however, because they themselves are ultra capitalist. That's why the nr 4 from England or Spain has easier access than the real champions of Montenegro or Finland. It's all about commercial value, the whole European football turned into a business and UEFA tries to protect the status of the elite for the sake of not disappointing sponsors. 

Mark my words, the bubble will burst. It's just a matter of time.



Pesky Wesky said:


> What's crap??? EDIT - I just got it, didn't see the heavy print that you put in my quoted comment. I agree, I don't like womens tennis, so I don't watch it. Seems like a lot of people watch for lustful purposes - a flash of knickers, bit of leg - sad isn't it?
> 
> To me womens tennis and mens tennis is different, it's a different game. As for how much they should get paid? I don't know and didn't say anything about that. What I DID say was that people in entertainment get paid a looooot more than people who are far more valuable to our society IMO, and that's weird.
> 
> And there's no way I'm going to get into discussing the last point.


OK, let's be honest, we all got hormones, we all look to an attractive person of the gender we are attracted to. If I see a pretty woman, is it shameful or unnormal that I enjoy to look at her? That doesn't mean I automatically drool over her, but is it wrong to admit that some tennis players are sexy?

While the bit of leg is obvious I still have to see the first "knickers" in women's tennis. It's not as if we're talking about beach volleybal with wet clothing here ... And in the end, I'm sure most of us men can also have an in-depth chat about the quality of Justine Henin's backhand, Serena Williams' service power, ... It's not because we admit to enjoy the fact some of those girls look pretty (which IMO is just normal) that we ignore their tennis skills 

EDIT: just realised knickers is slang for underpants rather than breasts. I get your point now.

I agree it's a absurd that celebrities get paid more than politicians, doctors, human aid workers, ... while those all have more important contributions to society. I don't swallow the "demand and offer" crap ... I think a regular salary would do, the fact that they earn it while practising a hobby every day as opposed to going into labour or offices already makes them priviliged even when they don't earn more than the average office worker.

Don't put singers on the same path as sportsmen though. Since downloading and filesharing became common, many talented musicians hardly earn a decent salary to pay their bills. It's a minority of them (eg McCartney, Bono, Jagger, etc) who earn a huge salary but I know several professional musicians personally and some of them struggle heavily to keep the bills being paid.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

So to sum up the UK v Spain debate.....

UK - the women's tennis players are hot at Wimbledon, but the football players are overpaid. 
Spain - it's only Rafa looking hot but the footballers are overpaid.

Seems like a no-brainer to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

There are hot women tennis players?? 

All the ones I saw at Wimbledon this year looked like Russian shot putters or men. As for looking at their knickers.. most looked like they were wearing a nappy


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> There are hot women tennis players??
> 
> All the ones I saw at Wimbledon this year looked like Russian shot putters or men. As for looking at their knickers.. most looked like they were wearing a nappy


You know, I reckon their, ahem, lower undergarments are somewhat more substantial than they used to be.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:focus:you're supposed to be watching the tennis, not their knickers!:focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Hard not to notice them, I´m sure my Gran would´ve been embarrassed wearing those bloomers!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> OK - it's basically crap. If women want to be paid the same as men in tennis they should play to the same standard. Put them in the same competition with the men and see how much they earn then. :


Err....didn't Billie-Jean King disprove your point when she trounced Bobby Riggs....????
His performance was...basically crap.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> :focus:you're supposed to be watching the tennis, not their knickers!:focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


....or knockers.

Ah well...boys will be boys...but girls will be women.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> ....or knockers.
> 
> Ah well...boys will be boys...but girls will be women.


You're back Mary!!!!! Hope you had fun
Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Err....didn't Billie-Jean King disprove your point when she trounced Bobby Riggs....????
> His performance was...basically crap.


No.

He was a 55 year old has-been and she was a 30 year old current Wimbledon champion.

Incidentally in the same year (1973) he beat the world number one - Margaret Court - in two sets.

Incidentally Connors beat Navratilova in two sets in 1992. He was only allowed one serve and she could use the doubles court.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> No.
> 
> It's life:eyebrows::nod:


You think that's life??!!
It's not living life - it's letching


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> If I see a pretty woman, is it shameful or unnormal that I enjoy to look at her? That doesn't mean I automatically drool over her, but is it wrong to admit that some tennis players are sexy?
> 
> No, it's not that that I object to. What I don't like is that the first few comments about womens tennis on this thread focussed on their bodies and not on their tennis. They probably don't mind being admired for their beauty, but I would imagine that they'd prefer their tennis to be the first point of comment
> And in the end, I'm sure most of us men can also have an in-depth chat about the quality of Justine Henin's backhand, Serena Williams' service power, ... It's not because we admit to enjoy the fact some of those girls look pretty (which IMO is just normal) that we ignore their tennis skills
> ...


***


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You think that's life??!!
> It's not living life - it's letching


Pesky you're sounding like a school mam 

I think they are only participating in the equivalent of looking at the lady's underwear section of your mums catalogue of years ago 

As for me I like meat on my woman and for them to grunt a little less


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They probably don't mind being admired for their beauty, but I would imagine that they'd prefer their tennis to be the first point of comment


Of course, that´s why most of the vaguely attractive ones end up doing photoshoots for glossy magazines in bikinis


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Pesky you're sounding like a school mam
> 
> I think they are only participating in the equivalent of looking at the lady's underwear section of your mums catalogue of years ago
> 
> As for me I like meat on my woman and for them to grunt a little less


Nigel - I AM a school Mam!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> So to sum up the UK v Spain debate.....
> 
> UK - the women's tennis players are hot at Wimbledon, but the football players are overpaid.
> Spain - it's only Rafa looking hot but the footballers are overpaid.
> ...


 And Fernando Verdasco, David Ferrer, Feliciano López, Nicolás Almagro y Albert Costa ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Nigel - I AM a school Mam!


And have you ever noticed the lads looking at you in a certain way


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> And have you ever noticed the lads looking at you in a certain way


No comment!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nigel and Pesky, I'm crying with laughter here


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Nigel and Pesky, I'm crying with laughter here
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You!
No laughing in class!!
Go and see the headmaster right now!

Ooops, sorry Jo! Really got into my part there


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Men and boys look at women and girls:confused2::noidea::cheer2::clap2::sad:

It's just what happens


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You!
> No laughing in class!!
> Go and see the headmaster right now!
> 
> Ooops, sorry Jo! Really got into my part there


mmmmmmmmm a strict woman 

Anyone remember what the topic of this thread is ???? Who cares


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> mmmmmmmmm a strict woman
> 
> Anyone remember what the topic of this thread is ???? Who cares


isn't it UK v Spain?


so are Spanish women stricter than English?


or vice versa?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> isn't it UK v Spain?
> 
> 
> so are Spanish women stricter than English?
> ...


Xabia that's not the type of discussion we should have here !!!! Go join Jo outside the headmasters office. You gals just don't know where to draw the line 

ps. : I'm already having enough trouble controlling my emotions imagining Pesky in school mam role


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Xabia that's not the type of discussion we should have here !!!! Go join Jo outside the headmasters office. You gals just don't know where to draw the line
> 
> ps. : I'm already having enough trouble controlling my emotions imagining Pesky in school mam role


but I _am _the head teacher!!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but I _am _the head teacher!!


Sorry mam  

I'd go scottish being strictest. Not sure spanish are up to the mark on this one.

So from most strict to less I'd go:

Scottish, Welsh, English, Pesky, Spanish


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha!

You lot are totally out of control!
Get back to the football thread nigel!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're back Mary!!!!! Hope you had fun
> Jo xxx


Had a most enjoyable time in spite of staying up way past my bedtime and eating/drinking more than I usually do. Got to see a lot of old friends.
Incidentally my son was at Goodwood last Saturday, I had to watch some very boring videos he'd made of LandRovers (about which he is enthusiastic) doing things I hope I never have to do in my LR Discovery......
And it was so humid..... My hair is difficult enough here in Spain but it was all unruly waves and curly ends in that damp heat.
London seems full. So many people. I usually stay in the Hotel Russell, a huge Edwardian edifice in Russell Square Bloomsbury, near the British Museum and University College, UL, my alma mater, and right in the middle of a hugely popular tourist area - British Museum is five minutes away -and bars, restaurants, cafes, the hotel itself...all packed. We had to book a table two days in advance in decent restaurants. Walking in Oxford and Regent Streets was like being in a huge football crowd. Shops were so packed it wasn't easy to really examine and try on stuff in tranquility.
But for me London is still one of the world's greatest cities, along with New York, Berlin and Barcelona.
Crisis? What crisis?


----------

